# Ротаторные манжеты, гемангиома грудного



## Альрауне (20 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте. Сутки ноющая боль изматывает меня. Года 3-4 назад повредила и застудила ротаторные манжеты, ставили блокады и благополучно забыла о болях, пока иногда не стало беспокоить онемение пальцев. Сделала снимок грудного- гемангиома th7. Нейрохирург порекомендовал повторить через 6 месяцев мрт для выявления динамики. Размеры практически такие же. Сказал гемангиома не могла тогда повлиять на боль в плечах. Было решено планировать беременность. Сейчас в положении и хоть лезь на стену. На спину если лечь боль усиливается. Сначала начало болеть левое плечо, я решила повисеть на турнике, через какое то время заболело другое. Пила парацетамол, боль не прошла , но удалось проспать 3 часа. Не знаю, что можно из обезболивающих беременным. Самое важное, можно ли делать блокаду во 2 триместре? Молю, помогите советом!
Снимка плечей нет


----------



## vbl15 (20 Дек 2021)

Гемангиома не имеет никакого отношения к боли в плече.


----------



## Альрауне (21 Дек 2021)

Спасибо. Могли бы Вы подсказать, какие обезболивающие можно принимать в положении?


----------



## vbl15 (21 Дек 2021)

Попробуйте мази с НПВС, остальные препараты по согласованию с гинекологом.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Дек 2021)

При синдроме ротаторной манжеты желательно обратиться за помощью к ортопеду.


----------

